# Fresh Mozzarella...First Time



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, today I made my first cheese...fresh mozzarella. Never made any dairy product before.

I found a farm not far from me that legally sells raw milk. Their cows are Holsteins. They charge $5 per gallon.

Didn't have a cheese making book, but with the Internet, that isn't a problem.

Found this man, Chef Tomm, and went with his method. It's not the quick method of making mozzarella, but I liked the simplicity of his recipe and the explanation was easy to understand and follow his directions.

cheftomm.com 

It came out great! I know what I'll do differently next time, but had to have one batch under my belt. in order to know this.

Here's what it looks like...sorry I can't describe the taste, but trust me, it tastes as good as what I buy at the Italian specialty store.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

Great job! Fresh mozzarella is pretty mild compared to the sliced or shredded stuff you buy at the local grocery. But its magic is when it is combined with other foods. Don't forget to store it in brine so it doesn't dry out. Love the plate too. My Mom had those same Corelle dishes when I was a kid. 

L8R,
Matt


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, I do have it in brine.

I like to eat it with tomatoes and fresh basil, drizzled with olive oil.

About the dishes...they came with the house I bought and I liked them so I kept them.
I grew up with them too when I was a kid!


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Next you'll have to make a true Margherita pizza. Basically how you are eating it now, just on a pizza crust.

-Love the quote too. I have another semi-quote from St. Francis of Assisi for the signature line in my email account. 
"Go out today and preach the Gospel. And if you must, use words."

L8R,
Matt


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks yummy. I've only made the 30-minute mozzarella so far, but am definitely going to give the Chef Tomm version a try. Also thanks for the website - lots of fun stuff there.


----------

